# Sunny's First Photos



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Here are the pictures of Sunny from his very first photo shoot.
They were taken right after this evening's training session. 
(He received an A+ !! )


----------



## MsBudgie (Sep 7, 2009)

He's adorable! That's a interesting looking swing!


----------



## monet (Nov 10, 2010)

oh he's a cutie! and it's good to hear you guys are doing great. . thanks for sharing!


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

He certainly isn't camera shy  I love that swing, it is so pretty. Did you buy it or make it yourself?


----------



## skythrutrees (Jun 26, 2007)

I like that swing too! It makes a really great pic!


----------



## Ilovebudgies :) (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah the swing is pretty
But sunny is just adorable! Good job for the A+


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sunny's Swing*

Thanks, everyone!

I can't take credit for making the swing, it was purchased at PetSmart . The shells are supposed to provide calcium (in addition to his cuttle bone) and the "biscuits" in the swing are edible as well.


----------



## Val1948 (Apr 29, 2011)

He is a cute bird. I also like the swing I saw that at our Petsmart.


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Zeena (Sep 28, 2008)

He is so cute just as I expected  Well done Sunny on your A+ 
Hope to see more pictures of him!


----------



## JacoRBow_RSA (Jan 28, 2011)

I love Sunny's Olive-green markings...

...has he got up to any "swinging & tumbling" acrobatic tricks yet....

..some of my babies often do such acrobatics...maybe it's when they first try-out there wings... when they swing and tumble all over the place (in my open flight)...!

If he learns any new "moves"..do share with us pse....
jacodk


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Very cute!! I also love the swing *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

Very cute handsome little guy!:whoo:


----------

